# Bye



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Bye everyone, I’ve been thinking abt it and I think I’m going to take a break from here because my school starts soon and everything.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sad to see you go so suddenly.. If you have any questions though always feel free to ask here..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Studying is important. We'll be here when you have time.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sad to see you go so suddenly.. If you have any questions though always feel free to ask here..


I have school


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Studying is important. We'll be here when you have time.


Aww thank you


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Bye, @lovely_chooks! We'll miss you!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Bye, @lovely_chooks! We'll miss you!


Bye! I’ll sometimes be back though


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

We'll look forward to it!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know before you took off but that’s the smartest choice you can make for your future. We totally get it! Best of luck and we will be around!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks for letting us know before you took off but that’s the smartest choice you can make for your future. We totally get it! Best of luck and we will be around!


Thanks but I can still use it


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well, even if you just disappeared for a week, after having been on here every day it would be concerning. So just good to know.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Well, even if you just disappeared for a week, after having been on here every day it would be concerning. So just good to know.


Haha I wouldn’t think people cared


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

We do care! Very much!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> We do care! Very much!


Aww ty!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I most likely won't be here through October 10 through the 16th unless somehow I can get ahold of my parents phone at one point. Not sure if I'm going to Arkansas or Missouri but were trying to find a cabin close to Branson, Missouri due to my parents wanting to go to Silver Dollar city plus everyone else also, it's amusement park with roller coasters and other rides.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I most likely won't be here through October 10 through the 16th unless somehow I can get ahold of my parents phone at one point. Not sure if I'm going to Arkansas or Missouri but were trying to find a cabin close to Branson, Missouri due to my parents wanting to go to Silver Dollar city plus everyone else also, it's amusement park with roller coasters and other rides.


Oh nice sounds fun


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh nice sounds fun


I'm sure it will! Thanks!


----------

